# recomend a light alum OS bar Xpost cross



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just got a great deal on a OS wcs stem at the LBS and am looking into a good bar to go with it on my custom cross bike, I currently have WCS bar/stem 26.0 but it's somewhat flexy and the bar is probably 5years old. I've been thinking---OS WCS or WCS classic bar, deda newton or newtron aluminum, fsa energy bar-a friend likes his advertised as 
215g is it true?? I've also ridden a 3t forma SL bar on my dads bike and it felt pretty nice, but I'm not sure what the weight of a OS version would be. I am adimintly staying away from carbon since I race cross and a decent almost as light or lighter aluminum bar is cheaper.
Just wondering about peoples preferences/recomendations, my cross bike is also my road bike BTW. Do any weight wennies still use aluminum bars??


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

I have had several types but I am also looking for a new pair so here are a few my thoughts.

My last set of Deda Shallows fit great except the first upper bend often hit my forearm in sprints with hands in drops. Also had the anatomic version - good fit but I personally like a little shorter drop and reach. However, the anatomic flat part in the crook of the drop feels great on descents and sprints with great power transfer. As an aside, I have read that lots of pros use both of these bars by choice.

A pair you didn’t list is the Ouzo Pro by Reynolds. It has nice round sections, median drop and reach, and a cool bend that is somewhere between anatomic and the more traditional curved bends. I think this is what I will try next.http://www.reynoldscycling.com/products_handlebars.html

Measure drop and reach of your old bar(s) and decide what you like and don’t. IMO this is a huge part of the fit equation that is not often discussed. 

Many members of this forum have noted that static weight (handlebars) is not as important as moving rotational weight (wheels) – I tend to agree. BUT, no way am I going to tow a boat anchor around with so many good, light, and in some cases affordable handlebar options. 

For what it is worth, Weight weenies has a good list of real weights vs. advertised weights and handlebars often have fairly significant difference between the two.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadhandlebars

Good Luck 
Mike


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*thanks*



GH-Mike said:


> I have had several types but I am also looking for a new pair so here are a few my thoughts.
> 
> My last set of Deda Shallows fit great except the first upper bend often hit my forearm in sprints with hands in drops. Also had the anatomic version - good fit but I personally like a little shorter drop and reach. However, the anatomic flat part in the crook of the drop feels great on descents and sprints with great power transfer. As an aside, I have read that lots of pros use both of these bars by choice.
> 
> ...


 I didn't know that reynolds made bars, but following the link I noticed it is a carbon bar and I would prefer to stay with aluminum for my cyclocross race bike, that is also my road bike, for cost and safty reasons.
I checked my bar specs in the excel catalog 82mm reach144mm drop, the deda newton is pretty similar at84mmreach and 142mm drop, it is a little lighter and more expensive. Thanks for the info I'll probably order something b-4 cross season this summer.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

I forgot your two big requirements- Alum and cross use. I would pick the Newton as well.

JMO but the Newton is one of those items where you get more than you expect. Nice simple construction, stiff, and resonably priced. It's a good choice you wont regret.


----------



## cat4rider (Nov 10, 2006)

Ritchey Classic/WCS. I've ridden it for 3 years and still is a solid platform. I think it's listed at 235 g.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

you should check vcrc handlebars and stems. one of the loightest out there


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

im going to have to sell my setup .... for my tri/road setup im fairly light... and durable...
STELLA AZZURRA 31.8 PROFI bars (220gr), SYNTACE XXS LITE AEROBARS (328gr), LOOK ALUSTEM SL 110 (120gr)... probably not the lightest set up.. but its not that bad either


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

You have the WCS stem, you should match it to the WCS bar. I like mine quite a bit and the prices are real good. I would think the classic might work better for your needs-just a guess.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a combination of the WCS stem and 42 center-to-center WCS Ergo aluminum handlebar. I'm going to switch my Ergo bar to a WCS Classic bar soon (I like the shape). I don't like all the ergo bars - carbon and/or aluminum, because my forearms rub against the bar. Of course, my WCS stem/bar combo is 26.0/25.8, it has been going strong for almost 13,000 miles, with nary a creak nor a failure. The WCS stem is light - 135 grams for 120mm stem, I think the Thompson Masterpiece and the Syntace F19/F119 stems are are possibly 20-30 grams lighter. Most carbon stems are heavier.

I wish some company would make a wing bar without an ergonomic drop. ITM sort of has one, but it isn't a Classic drop - but the cost is $300.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

For cross I am using the same stem and a FSA rd200 bar, cheap, stiff and al.

Just rode a Deda Newton the other day- I liked it.


----------

